# £300 budget - advice please



## Statts (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm in the market for a new espresso machine as my Grangaggia has died. I've got a budget of £300 (espresso machine only required as I've got a decent burr grinder).

I was all set to buy a Gaggia Classic until I went into the shop and found out that Gaggia UK was kaput! I'm still highly tempted by this as to be honest it's the only manufacturer I know well enough and the companies previous reputation (and that I already had one of their machines) sold itself to me. From a watch perspective (another passion of mine) Gaggia is equivalent to Rolex (IMHO) in that it's the default luxury product that people go for; am I right? If not please put me right.

Anyhoo back to coffee machines - the Classic I saw was retailing at £295. I've been watching them go on Ebay for £140-160 but I'm a bit wary of purchasing something I'm not clued up on from the 'bay.

Well that's long enough rambling, I'd appreciate any input and in the meantime, cheers


----------



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

Gaggia are getting sorted - but these things take time.

Garraways are (afaik) the only official UK distributor still trading - they carry stock.


----------



## Statts (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take a look at them.


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Statts, if you can wait until xmas beandoctor will be launching our own espresso machine on an unsuspecting world, its being manufactured at the moment. After spending a few years looking at the rather rubbish offerings major manufacturers have tossed up for that money thinking I could build a better one myself, i'm gonna. If you cant wait the only half decent espresso machine i've seen for the money is the gaggia classic, under no circumstances would i recommend any of the cheaper models, kind regards


----------



## Statts (Sep 15, 2009)

beandoctor said:


> Hello Statts, if you can wait until xmas beandoctor will be launching our own espresso machine on an unsuspecting world, its being manufactured at the moment. After spending a few years looking at the rather rubbish offerings major manufacturers have tossed up for that money thinking I could build a better one myself, i'm gonna. If you cant wait the only half decent espresso machine i've seen for the money is the gaggia classic, under no circumstances would i recommend any of the cheaper models, kind regards


That's very kind to reply, thanks. I'm not sure I can wait till C'mas without an espresso unfortunately. I'll take another look at a Classic. Cheers!


----------

